# Westin St John (eBay)



## DavidnRobin (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay - I have gone TS crazy - not only are we in contract for OF WKORV, I was the 'winner' of the Westin St John (WSJ - is that correct?) eBay auction today (wohoo)   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4435905906&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

There is an associated thread on the TUG exchange board -
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17284

Sorry - I know the TUG BBS does't want repeat threads but I need to ask some questions here to WSJ owners and other informed people.

Any experience with Resort Closing Inc, Matt Tarpey (eBay Seller), and the associated TS re-sale outfit GoTimeshare? 
{I have read the thread on the "conflict of interest"}

Any experience in buying WSJ resale? How about exchanging or renting a week (that is 4 months away)?  Transferring the week to another person? 

(and, even though the Title Co. is suppose to do this...)
Anyway to find out if there are tax liens or taxes owed on a St John property?
Outstanding loans for a the property in St John?
Overdue MFs? (will StarWood tell me?)

Anything else?

If we ever have the pleasure to meet and your are a 'tugger' - I am buying the first round - just give me the secret signal.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 1, 2006)

Any experience with Resort Closing Inc, Matt Tarpey (eBay Seller), and the associated TS re-sale outfit GoTimeshare? 
{I have read the thread on the "conflict of interest"}


I bought a week from a ebat resellel. He used Resort Closing Inc.

I think they charged 425.00 and you can mointor the status online. everything went smooth.5.00 is high but I had no choice.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 2, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> Any experience with Resort Closing Inc, Matt Tarpey (eBay Seller), and the associated TS re-sale outfit GoTimeshare?
> {I have read the thread on the "conflict of interest"}
> 
> 
> ...


 Was this a US or non-US (eg USVI) TS?
Did you receive title insurance? If so, who was the underwriter (since the insurance is only as good as the insurer)
While located in Montana - JT Tarpey Esq. (owner, legal consul for RC) - and relative of Matt (seller) is not a member of the Montana State Bar


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 2, 2006)

you've bought yourself nothing but trouble.......

Ahhh - which beach to go to today???!!!  

I was there last February on a trade in the 3 BR - I asked if they had any more 3BR available for week 7.  At $122,000, I passed!

Congratulations.


----------

